# Lang 36



## jervid (Oct 24, 2018)

hi 
i'm looking at getting a used 36 Lang and was curious how much food can you fit in one ?? 

thanks 
Jerry


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Oct 24, 2018)

Try the Lang website...a bevy of info there...depends on model...but the basic 36":

The 36" smoker cooker has 6 cubic feet of cooking space and hold approximately 60-72 pounds of food with room to spare. This size allows for a whole piglet (approximately 35-45 pounds) to be smoked. Approximately 6-8 full racks of ribs can be smoked at a time.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 24, 2018)

I have a Lang 36 & it's a great smoker, but if I had the room I would have bought the 48 Patio model.
Just because I would like the extra room in the smoker.
That being said I have never needed the extra room!
Go figure!
Al


----------



## jervid (Oct 24, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> I have a Lang 36 & it's a great smoker, but if I had the room I would have bought the 48 Patio model.
> Just because I would like the extra room in the smoker.
> That being said I have never needed the extra room!
> Go figure!
> Al


thanks for the info Al. 
see that was my worry that maybe i should look for a 48
roughly what can the 36 hold ??


----------



## sacedbysapp (Oct 24, 2018)

I just got this off of Craigslist, it a 36 stretch 4 years old, poorly taken care of full of creosote and dried grease. You may have take what you can get used. I’ve been looking for a year this was first one in my area fir a longtime.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 25, 2018)

jervid said:


> thanks for the info Al.
> see that was my worry that maybe i should look for a 48
> roughly what can the 36 hold ??



Honestly, I don't know how much you can fit in there.
I have never filled it up.
If you call Lang or visit their website I think they can tell you.
I'm pretty sure I saw a video of Ben Lang saying how much meat would fit in one.
Al


----------



## phatbac (Oct 25, 2018)

I just sold a lang 36 and i was able to get 30# of check legs comfortably. i also on a different smoke, 7 racks of spares. and i have have gotten 4 pork butts on the top rack alone probably could get 4-5 more on the bottom. (8# butts) herer are some pics that will show different smokes filling it up...

















here are more pics...












Everything



__ phatbac
__ Apr 21, 2018


















all3during.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Jul 8, 2017


















IMG_20170610_075419.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Jul 8, 2017


















IMG_20170624_081043.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Jul 8, 2017






Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)

Btw below is a smoke on my new 48 and you can see how much more room it has.


----------



## KingDaD37 (Aug 17, 2019)

phatbac said:


> I just sold a lang 36 and i was able to get 30# of check legs comfortably. i also on a different smoke, 7 racks of spares. and i have have gotten 4 pork butts on the top rack alone probably could get 4-5 more on the bottom. (8# butts) herer are some pics that will show different smokes filling it up...
> 
> View attachment 378974
> View attachment 378975
> ...


What size piglet can you get on that 48


----------



## Dantij (Aug 21, 2019)

phatbac said:


> I just sold a lang 36 and i was able to get 30# of check legs comfortably. i also on a different smoke, 7 racks of spares. and i have have gotten 4 pork butts on the top rack alone probably could get 4-5 more on the bottom. (8# butts) herer are some pics that will show different smokes filling it up...
> 
> View attachment 378974
> View attachment 378975
> ...





phatbac said:


> I just sold a lang 36 and i was able to get 30# of check legs comfortably. i also on a different smoke, 7 racks of spares. and i have have gotten 4 pork butts on the top rack alone probably could get 4-5 more on the bottom. (8# butts) herer are some pics that will show different smokes filling it up...
> 
> View attachment 378974
> View attachment 378975
> ...


Phatbac,
Love the 48!  I've been cooking on one for 10 months now.  What an amazing rig. Worth every penny.


----------



## BubbaLang48 (Oct 1, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> I have a Lang 36 & it's a great smoker, but if I had the room I would have bought the 48 Patio model.
> Just because I would like the extra room in the smoker.
> That being said I have never needed the extra room!
> Go figure!
> Al


I ordered the 36" and two days later find the order changed to 46" and wheel kit. It all came down to honestly, room.


----------



## BubbaLang48 (Oct 11, 2019)

phatbac said:


> I just sold a lang 36 and i was able to get 30# of check legs comfortably. i also on a different smoke, 7 racks of spares. and i have have gotten 4 pork butts on the top rack alone probably could get 4-5 more on the bottom. (8# butts) herer are some pics that will show different smokes filling it up...
> 
> View attachment 378974
> View attachment 378975
> ...



Nice pictures. Just reassured me that 3 weeks ago when I called Lang to change my order from a 36" to the 48" man what a good call that was.


----------



## phatbac (Oct 12, 2019)

Oh you wont be disappointed! soon you'll be cooking on a lang! and when it arrives it will be Christmas morning of all Christmas mornings!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## BubbaLang48 (Oct 12, 2019)

phatbac said:


> Oh you wont be disappointed! soon you'll be cooking on a lang! and when it arrives it will be Christmas morning of all Christmas mornings!
> 
> Happy Smoking,
> phatbac (Aaron)


I'm making a trip out of it. Lang is about 6 hour drive from me. Going to hook-up the trailer and make a road trip out of it. Lang isn't open on Saturday. That's the only day I can pickup but Ben himself said he would meet me. They have made it a great experience so far. 
And yes, I am a grown kid waiting for santa on Christmas morning.


----------



## flatbroke (Oct 12, 2019)

Congrats on the smoker purchase. That is real nice of Ben to meet you on Sat for pick up


----------

